# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të veproj kur më kanë vjedhur llogarinë në forum?

## GANGO of SG

Ka ardh ne vemendjen teme qe Smajlii asht ne gjendje me perdor llogarin teme dhe te postojn shkrime ne emrin tem ne temen shqiptaret ne kin. Aty un i jam pergjigj vetem 4 her. Heren 3 i kam dhan paralajmrim heren e katert ka marr at qe ka meritu.  Por ai ka perdor llogarin teme per te me ofendu prap...duket a thua un po shaj vetin.  Ai duhet te jet moderator ose ka arrit me hack llogarin teme. 
Un kerkoj vemendjen e menjehershme te stafit te f shqiptar per identifikimin dhe neutralizimin e ketij problemi sa ma shpejt se demton mua dhe shkatrron rreputacionin e formuit shqiptar.

----------


## Albo

Tre jane menyrat se si dikush tjeter mund te perdori llogarine tuaj per te shkruajtur ne forum:

1. Kur perdorni nje kompjuter publik qe nuk eshte personal, ju harroni qe te dilni nga forumi kur ngriheni nga kompjuteri, duke e lene keshtu emrin tuaj te identifikuar ne forum.

2. Kur i keni dhene ose iu kane vjedhur fjalekalimin e llogarise suaj.

3. Kur dikush iu ka vjedhur fjalekalimin e llogarise se email me te cilen jeni regjistruar ne forum.


*Zgjidhja e problemit:*

1. Ta beni si praktike, sa here qe ngriheni nga kompjuteri apo mbaroni se frekuentuari forumin shqiptar, duhet te klikoni mbi ate lidhjen qe lexon: "Dalja" ne krye te forumit djathtas, ne menune horizontale.

2. Duhet te ndryshoni fjalekalimin ne nje fjalekalim te ri qe nuk e di askush tjeter pervec jush dhe nuk e keni perdorur ne asnje llogari tjeter: Pasi te identifikoheni, vizitoni kete faqe nga Paneli i Anetarit per te ndryshuar fjalekalimin: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/profil...o=editpassword

3. Persa i perket adreses se email me te cilen jeni regjistruar ne forum, eshte e rendesishme qe ta ndryshoni urgjentisht. Perdorni nje fjalekalim sekret qe permban germa dhe numra dhe eshte me i gjate se 8 germa. Kjo ben e ben te veshtire thyerjen e fjalekalimit.

*
Si te veproj kur dikush me ka vjedhur llogarine ne forum?*

Nisni urgjentish nje email tek administratori i forumit ne adresen webmaster@forumishqiptar.com dhe jepni sa me shume informacion mbi llogarine tuaj ne menyre qe administratori te hetoje problemin.

Albo

----------

